# CJ Brown fishing report..lol..Lessons learned



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Well today I went to CJ Brown to fish for catfish or so I thought, we have a two year old Lab named Luke that today I decided would be a good day to see how he handles himself on the boat he has never been near the boat, he did well for awhile, he didn't care to much for the docks moving as we walked down to the boat but he finally got used to it.

Jumped right on the boat and started inspecting everything and I looked back and he is hanging out the back of the boat taking a quick drink from the impeller port of the engine, so I told him to quit and he jumps down and I see him hike his leg up and I look at him and said "Don't even think about it" amazingly he listened to me.

So I throw the cast net a couple of times at the wall and he is looking at me like, "Can I go for it" the whole time I'm telling him to sit, never pulled anything off the wall so we go to the marina and found nothing there, so we head back to the North end along the East bank and I see Shad flipping in the water and so does Luke, Man he bolted off that boat faster than I have ever seen him go, whole time swimming around chasing Shad trying to grab them with his mouth and me hollering at him to get back to the boat.

Let me tell you trying to pick-up a 98# soaking wet Lab with a high sided boat is major work, man I thought I would never get him on board, and when I did he soaked me hard while I was still on my knees. After he got him self dried off he then sat down and took it easy.









Me I'm totally soaked and so I told him to sit and be good, yea right that lasted a whole 5 min. I'm trying to catch the Shad that he sent scattering all over the lake and as I lift the net out of the water one falls out lands on the Gunnel does a couple of flips and plops back into the water followed by Luke in hot pursuit. Aw man I got to chase him again and we do the repeat once more. After getting him back on board getting another shower from him, I finally settle down to do some fishing.










I cut one of these nice Shad up on the board and I'm using my Doctor bobbers, bright Blue, just never even gave it a thought, leaned back and threw it out and just happened to look down at Luke and he is zeroed in on the darn thing, I forgot to tell him that they are not fetch toys, as soon as I hear the bobber hit the water it is followed by another splash and he is after it, man I got to get this thing in here before he snatches it up or he is gonna get hooked so he follows it back to the boat and we do the same thing over again, yea I know you would think I would learn as old as I am but No not me, so here we are both panting hard from all this exercise that we are getting and I tell him do not chase the bobber I throw it out and he just watches it, I get the other rod out, throw it out and he is Ok with it so I get everything all settled in rotate my seat and settle down and I decide to get a pop and him some water look over at Luke and he is licking his lips, durn dog snatched down all my Sushi Shad he had to swallow them whole, man this is one heck of a trip.

He is sitting here belching while drinking water and I said Man what a day, I look up and I see one of my bobbers is running under the surface of the water and as I reach for the rod Luke jumps on top of the livewell then on the motor and out the back of the boat chasing down a moving bobber, luckily the fish came off and Luke headed back to the boat where once again I get to feel the sting of water drops, all in all it was a blast, I learned a lot about my lab, and next time I'll make sure I have him leashed up to the boat oh yea never caught a fish too busy fetching the dog out of the water.............Doc


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

WOW what a story-Musta been pretty crazy out there lol! Thanks for the report I'll be out Sat or Sun...


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Im sorry man, but i cant stop laughing at that. lol what a story.


----------



## rushrun (Apr 10, 2007)

Great story. Good looking pup.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Doc you should of just opened that big livewell and let him sit in that.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll cut you some slack on this one Doc. That story & pics were way better than some ugly old catfish shots. I'm still laughing and even read that one to my dog lovin' wife.

MC


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i had my wife read that too funny stuff


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Doc sounds like a heck of a day. I feel ya with the dog thing, my 190lb 11mth old puppie is a handful! No way i would dare take him on my boat...he would sink us!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Did Luke catch any shad??


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope cause I was snatching him out of the water, he was trying hard.......Doc


----------



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

JPfishing said:


> Im sorry man, but i cant stop laughing at that. lol what a story.




X2!

I took are lab out the first time last year on the boat and i thought i would have a time with her but she was great!!! she would not jump in to the water unless we said it was ok... 

Hope it works out better for you next time...


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I feel your pain but at the same time I too am laughing my @$$ off while picturing all of that. 

Great story


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Zpyles,

No pain, I really love my lab so it was very funny watching him take off, one thing for sure, I'll never take him to the Ohio River, he would go nuts with all those sticks floating by...............Doc


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Amazing story Tim. Had me cracking up the entire time!


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

My wife got a kick out of it, too. Labs do like to swim, don't they. My bulldog would sink like a rock.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL....

Tim,

Your lab is about the same size as our Yellow Lab.... I feel your pain as mine did it when I had the Basstracker LOL. Now the Chocolate Lab is great in the boat and he's usually the one who likes to fetch.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no other dog than a lab!  I have a chock-o-lab. 12 yrs old and still a nut! You ought to hear this one do a beer belch! lol Her nickname is Dragon Belly. Raider


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story and really good lookin dog Doc. We just got a new Choc lab pup this year. He is about 10 mos now and around 85 lbs. Hope to get him on the boat this year, my last lab loved the boat and nipping at the fish (when I got one)...


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

Great story and a good dog...


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL...Sounds like you need to find a "doggie dip net".


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I was on C.J. Monday afternoon. I'm wish I could have seen all the action as I had a similar experience with my yellow lab on Rocky Fork in my old 14' low size vbottom with ice still floating around.

You did better than me, I didn't get a bite.


----------

